# Almost the AC 2011 Website à² _à²



## KokoroTheDragon (Nov 18, 2010)

Here was what I submitted for the AC 2011 Website Contest.

http://eatrolls.org/AC2011_Magical_Website.zip

I was not selected.
However I'm not a fan of this year's theme except for the footer. (Which is absolutely amazing!)
I also thought the cards were clever.
Enjoy and tell me what you think.
The HTML is crap in my demo, because The index file is just a mock up.
Cheers,
Kokoro

Oh and here is the winning design,
http://www.anthrocon.org/


----------



## Aden (Nov 19, 2010)

Are you seriously linking us to a zip file?

Also, shitsux. I can't understand how the world's largest furry con can't have a nice-looking website. Or nice-looking shirts any year for that matter.


----------



## Ricky (Nov 19, 2010)

Do you get anything if you win, or is that just a clever way to get their website done for free?

Also, your divs are all overlapping and shit =P


----------



## Aden (Nov 19, 2010)

Ricky said:


> Do you get anything if you win, or is that just a clever way to get their website done for free?


 
Oh right, this too. Sounds like more of the design contests and spec work that's killing the industry. gj

God help me I actually downloaded the damn zip file. I like some aspects of your design better than what they chose, and some other aspects I don't like as much. Tone down on the random clashing Photoshop filters/wankery, get a more solid color scheme, and pay more attention to your typography. Tips for next time.

Both of your sites' sources reek of WYSIWYG. Yours especially. Inline styles on every paragraph? Seriously?


----------



## rainingdarkness (Nov 19, 2010)

Theirs is a lot cleaner and easier to navigate visually.
The image at the top and the overall color scheme kind of sucks though.


----------



## Ricky (Nov 19, 2010)

Am I the only one who sees it like this?

I'm in Firefox, here.


----------



## KokoroTheDragon (Nov 19, 2010)

Actually I don't really like mine either.
The only thing I like about mine is the AC Font, The Gold Pawprint, and the Color Scheme.
I threw it together in about 3 hours before the deadline.




Ricky said:


> Do you get anything if you win, or is that just a clever way to get their website done for free?
> 
> Also, your divs are all overlapping and shit =P


 
You get a free super sponsor pass.
About my divs, It was only tested it in Safari and Firefox For Windows and Mac OSX.
Also, this was just a cheap mock up. I don't care what people do with it.
Use it for whatever you want.


----------



## Aden (Nov 19, 2010)

KokoroTheDragon said:


> You get a free super sponsor pass.


 
Sooo...200 bucks value (and not including travel expenses) for an entire website design and implementation
that makes me sad. :c


----------



## Ricky (Nov 19, 2010)

Aden said:


> Sooo...200 bucks value (and not including travel expenses) for an entire website design and implementation
> that makes me sad. :c


 
That's assuming you'd buy the thing in the first place.  As far as I'm concerned, it's worth the value of regular admission.

GREAT business move on their part, though.  They get a website and basically pay nothing for it.

Also, are you saying it's _only_ like that on Linux?  That's strange; never seen that one before (though I've run into some strange Mac-specific issues so I wouldn't doubt it could happen).


----------



## Istanbul (Nov 20, 2010)

You get a supersponsor pass, AND probably credit for your work (which likely leads to more lucrative offers), AND you get to help out a convention you ostensibly like.

Not everything is an evil rip-off.


----------



## KokoroTheDragon (Nov 20, 2010)

The overlapping text has to do with how the OS renders text.
http://lunaloca.com/tutorials/antialiasing/
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Spatial_anti-aliasing


----------

